# Small log score



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I met a new tree service awhile back and started bugging him for logs, he dumped a few in the yard late this afternoon. A couple decent little cedars and 1/2 dozen OK walnut. One of the walnut butt logs is 30" on both ends, but has quite abit of sapwood, more than I really like. There is a decent crotchy section, I am looking forward to seeing how that mills out. The recent rain has really been slowing all my normal sources down, they just can't get in the muddy lawns to remove trees. I suppose it will be slow like this until the ground freezes, it is every year.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Looks like a nice score. Congrats!


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Tree service guys are the bomb aren't they, I have one guy that blows me away with some of the interesting finds - Some of the really cool stuff has been growing right in the backyards of someone's house


----------

